# Two freshly poured gold bars



## Noxx (Mar 8, 2009)

I thought I should share pictures, I poured them yesterday for grainsofgold.

Total mass is around 18 grams.

[IMG:1024:768]http://i40.tinypic.com/nbu0eh.jpg[/img]

[IMG:1024:768]http://i42.tinypic.com/2h5v4vk.jpg[/img]


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 8, 2009)

They look awesome.
Did you use carbon or it was wax pouring?


----------



## Noxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes in a carbon mold. To remove any carbon that may stick to the ingot, simply heat your ingot untill red. Carbon will then sublimate.


----------



## EDI Refining (Mar 8, 2009)

FS ? 

If so , send me a PM


----------



## -&gt;Mikey&lt;- (Mar 8, 2009)

OMG almost passed out, nice gold


----------



## istari9 (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW! NICE POUR! 

Ray


----------



## nicknitro (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice Job Noxx,

Now If I could smelt like that, I would not have gold shot anymore.
I will practice once I get some more cuppels.

Nick


----------



## Lou (Mar 9, 2009)

It's melt Nick, not smelt 


Noxx, I'm glad to hear you're doing business with grainsofgold. He's a nice guy and very trustworthy, I think you'll be very happy dealing with him.


Your gold looks very pure.


----------



## elfixx (Mar 9, 2009)

who's grainsofgold?


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks great, Noxx! 8)


----------



## Noxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 10, 2009)

elfixx said:


> who's grainsofgold?



One of the *gentlemen *on the board---a term I do not use loosely. 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=282

Harold


----------



## usaman65 (Mar 12, 2009)

do the bars happen to be sitting on a lighter?


----------



## Noxx (Mar 12, 2009)

Exacly! It's a Zippo.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 13, 2009)

Gees Noxx those are hypnotizing! I love the rings,they look like waves in a pool.Hey now theres an idea........a gold pool lol.Keep dreaming right?Well Id be ecstatic to see half of that out of what Im doing now.Congrats again.
Johnny


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 13, 2009)

Good job. Noxx,

It's hard to pour those tiny bars. You must be a lot steadier than I am.


----------



## EDI Refining (Mar 16, 2009)

Its my Au now, thanks for the smooth transaction Noxx


----------

